# Looking for Ice Fishing Virgins



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok Loah, .45 and othere that have never ice fished.
I'm calling you out!
Let's do the deed, and getrdun!
Either East Canyon, Rockport or Strawberry.
January what? You pick.
I have all needed equipment. You just need the warm clothing and waterproof boots.
How about it boys, is it a date?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Grandpa D, you're a heck of a nice guy.

My ice-hole virginity has been spoken for though. :lol: 

On the 12th, I'm being inducted to the world of ice fishing by a group of our fine members (be gentle guys...It's my first time :lol: ).

It'll be a good outing, I'm sure. All the gear will be there, so no worries.

I would, however, love to get out on the ice with you Grandpa D. I'll take you up on that offer as soon as it's convenient for you (and .45?) after the 12th.

Let me know. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ahh shucks , I thought you were going to sacrifice a virgin on the ice . I could bring some fire . I like fire . :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Ok Loah, .45 and othere that have never ice fished.
> I'm calling you out!
> Let's do the deed, and getrdun!
> Either East Canyon, Rockport or Strawberry.
> ...


You must have looked in the wrong place Grandpa D !!!... :shock:

I'm not virgin to the ice at all !! If you were to look waaaaay back when this forum started, I splained ( Lucy ) why I don't care to ice fish anymore...I have ice fished a lot at Otter Creek, Bottle Hollow, Strawberry, Starvation, East Canyon and even tried ice fishing a few smaller river's...sooooooo. you see I'm no virgin. Just don't like it anymore...

However, with such a fine offer, I would certainly consider it in the future..


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Grandpa D, you're a heck of a nice guy.
> 
> My ice-hole virginity has been spoken for though. :lol:
> 
> ...


Count me in if there is an open invite, if not then i apologize... I am not an ice virgin but woould love to drill some holes for those that are....


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have never been in the ice. I would like too. I have plans on the fifth and 12th I'll have to see when you guys schedule your outing and see if I can fit it in. Like frogger if it si not an open invite I apologize.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Grandpa D, you're a heck of a nice guy.
> 
> My ice-hole virginity has been spoken for though. :lol:
> 
> ...


Hehehe... I cant wait LOAH. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: Grandpa D im no virgin by any means, more of an ice *****... I cant get enough! But I still think it would be fun if we just had a big get-together on the ice one day. Eh?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Y'all can take my flower. Ive never been. I got all the stuff to do it, and planned on going durring the new year break, but I just came down with strep so Im screw for the next few days. So ya lets do it!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ice Ho's... *\-\* 

Ice hole's... /**|**\ 

Ice fishing virgin's.... :rotfl: 

I'm not real sure I'd care to hang out with that crowd or not... :?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey we're Ice Fishing Virgins and would love a little help from a pro. Let me know I'll chat it over with the ice fish'n partner. Based on our experience at PV on Monday it's all in the experience of the winter....RIGHT :!: Let me know if two gals can tag along with you.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm still an ice fishing virgin :lol: I have all the stuff I need...I hope :lol: I am hoping to get out on the ice very soon, like maybe this saturday!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been ice fishing a total of one time and that was almost 10 years ago. I would love to go, but I need to buy some gear. I hope the invite wasn't only directed to .45 and LOAH, but I would be interested in a little ice trip.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I would love to go!!! Lets make it this Sat unless i'm not invited?  I am a virgin this year and have only been 4 times ever. I have everything but the auger... I vote the berry. Especialy after hookjaws report O-|-O O-|-O O-|-O O-|-O maybe the marina?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I would be in! let me know when and where, and I;ll see if I can make it.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am also an ice fishing virgin, but I don't have any of the gear.  Let hear some dates and I would love to try and go.  I am out the fifth, but the next weekend would be a possibility.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

No longer a virgin as well, but if we get a UWN ice day together let me know. I am taking the plunge this week getting my auger and some warmer gear, although after my vegas trip my ice tent may have to wait...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to have an Ice Party for the UWF Forum members.
My problem will be when?
I won't be available until early in February.
If that works, let's look at Rockport.
Easy access to the ice from the Marina and you can fish for perch and or trout there.
Let's see what happens.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I love Rockport. Count me in.
If your reading this post and would love to check out ice fishing but don't have the equipment. Don't sweat it. I could probably take a small army and Im sure many others on here would lend out some equipment. Just let us know.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What's all this noise about 'Ice Fishing Equipment? All I ever took was an auger or chainsaw, normal fishing pole, small tackle box, a ladle to scoop the ice out, and a 5 gal bucket to sit on... 8) 
I just don't understand why a person would need more than that..... :?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You are right .45.
That's all you need to get started.
But then the bug bites you and you loose all control.
If it has anything to do with ice fishing, you just have to have it!
It's a horrible disease with no known cure at this time.
Be very careful around other ice holes. They can spread the diease to you by contact! :twisted:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> You are right .45.
> That's all you need to get started.
> But then the bug bites you and you loose all control.
> If it has anything to do with ice fishing, you just have to have it!
> ...


That's a pretty good way to describe it! I haven't been yet, but I am getting hit with extreme ice fishing fever :lol: 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea greenguy & Nibble nuts gave me the ice bug, they are ice-****s! I didn't wear any protection and now I am dumping money left and right into ice gear. Talking about ice shelters and snowmobiles.... It's almost as bad as the fly-fishing bug...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Yea greenguy & Nibble nuts gave me the ice bug, they are ice-****s! I didn't wear any protection and now I am dumping money left and right into ice gear. Talking about ice shelters and snowmobiles.... It's almost as bad as the fly-fishing bug...


Well, I am glad you recognize my ****tiness. I am a fishing **** altogether and ice fishing is just my side addiction while I have to wait for my real addiction to come to season again.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Yea greenguy & Nibble nuts gave me the ice bug, they are ice-****s! I didn't wear any protection and now I am dumping money left and right into ice gear. Talking about ice shelters and snowmobiles.... It's almost as bad as the fly-fishing bug...


I guess I am a ****, but like nibble im an all around fishing ****. Ice fishing is just one of my many fishing passions! This is one disease I gladly spread to orvis though :twisted:  and watch out LOAH, your next!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Guess I'd better wear a hazmat suit. 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Guess I'd better wear a hazmat suit. 8)


Better double layer that hazmat suit.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I understand Nibble the soft water will always be my first love, but a little hardwater is a good hookup on the side. Someday I may be an ice**** like you and greenguy but now I am just an eager JR ICEHO in training....


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I understand Nibble the soft water will always be my first love, but a little hardwater is a good hookup on the side. Someday I may be an ice**** like you and greenguy but now I am just an eager JR ICEHO in training....


+1 that sounds about where I'm at :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You ****s.







:lol:


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I will tell you all a little secret :wink: the biggest ice fishing **** I know is americanforkdude. :lol: I fly fished tibble fork with him this summer and he taught me a lot. I wont mention who caught the most fish that day but he goes fishing more then anyone I know. It seems he is on here every other day with new reports and tips. I have been a couple doz times this year mostly to lincon beach but I have hit scofield up four times and have done very well all four times. I have been catching a lot of blue gill and white bass on utah lake. I have also caught two perch. No walleye yet. Anyone have any tips on bring them through the ice?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that nibble nuts is a walleye lover and does well with them, not sure on how through the ice. I hate that I have this whole "job" thing that keeps me from fishing during the week. If I could just win megabucks that could solve everything! 

*()* *()* *()* *(())* *(())*


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Jeeze there are alot of ICE ****S on this forum :lol: . Im definately not a ice virgin, But I would like to go on a ice trip also. I think a forum tournament would be pretty fun. Really theres not much skill to it, so a beginner would have a pretty good chance at winning. 

Ice fishing............. the only sport where its cool to have a small rod!!!!! :lol:


----------

